# Milan: possibile scambio Castillejo Under con la Roma.



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo quanto riportato da Fanpage, Milan e Roma starebbero pensando ad un possibile scambio tra Castillejo e Under. I giallorossi sarebbero interessati anche a Gabbia e Saele.


----------



## Milo (18 Gennaio 2021)

Lo farei, ma sarebbe comunque un panchinaro


----------



## Swaitak (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fanpage, Milan e Roma starebbero pensando ad un possibile scambio tra Castillejo e Under. I giallorossi sarebbero interessati anche a Gabbia e Saele.



Gabbia e Saele direi di no. Under non so com è messo adesso


----------



## kipstar (18 Gennaio 2021)

mah...credo che samu fino a fine stagione rimarrà.....


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ma l'Udinese non lo vuole per toglierci qualcosa dal prezzo di De Paul?


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Gennaio 2021)

Mi tengo pure Castillejo per Under.

Su Gabbia e Saele alla Roma mando tante risate.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fanpage, Milan e Roma starebbero pensando ad un possibile scambio tra Castillejo e Under. I giallorossi sarebbero interessati anche a Gabbia e Saele.



Sganciare la grana per Castillejo, poi ci pensiamo noi al sostituto. Che sia Thauvin o altro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fanpage, Milan e Roma starebbero pensando ad un possibile scambio tra Castillejo e Under. I giallorossi sarebbero interessati anche a Gabbia e Saele.



Ma Under l'ha appena comprato il Leicester a 25 milioni, perché dovrebbero scambiarlo con Castillejo che ne vale a stento 15?
E poi non è l'esterno che ci serve e soprattutto basta turchi!


----------



## Zenos (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fanpage, Milan e Roma starebbero pensando ad un possibile scambio tra Castillejo e Under. I giallorossi sarebbero interessati anche a Gabbia e Saele.



Volete Saele e Gabbia?dateci veretout e pellegrini tanto per le vostre ambizioni potete farne a meno,Rometta.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Gennaio 2021)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma l'Udinese non lo vuole per toglierci qualcosa dal prezzo di De Paul?



Magari De Paul, in confronto al turco é 2 categorie sopra. Secondo me ci risolve molti problemi..

Per Casti, se lascia va solo in Spagna, e dire che Maldini ci aveva messo la Faccia, gli si vuole pure bene eh, ma é veramente limitato per il nostro gioco, per il prossimo mercato mi auguro che quella fascia venga sistemata.

PS: se la Roma vuole veramente Casti si puo fare scambio con Villar?


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2021)

under piacerà a gazosa per il nome, se cii aggiungi un 20....

dio mio che scambi..


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma Under l'ha appena comprato il Leicester a 25 milioni, perché dovrebbero scambiarlo con Castillejo che ne vale a stento 15?
> E poi non è l'esterno che ci serve e soprattutto basta turchi!



E' in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a non so quali condizioni, credo le presenze. Gioca poco, per cui forse hanno già deciso che non lo riscatteranno e la Roma pensa a ripiazzarlo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' in prestito con obbligo di riscatto a non so quali condizioni, credo le presenze. Gioca poco, per cui forse hanno già deciso che non lo riscatteranno e la Roma pensa a ripiazzarlo.



Ciò non toglie che tra lui e Thauvin non so chi sia peggio. 
Alla larga.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Volete Saele e Gabbia?dateci veretout e pellegrini tanto per le vostre ambizioni potete farne a meno,Rometta.



Saele e Gabbia per Veretout e Zaniolo semmai..


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ciò non toglie che tra lui e Thauvin non so chi sia peggio.
> Alla larga.



Under è un giocatore di grande potenziale in teoria, ma dopo l'infortunio ha perso quella potenza nello stretto che secondo me gli faceva fare la differenza. Ha tecnica e un gran sinistro. Un po' discontinuo e inconsistente, ha nel bagaglio le giocate estemporanee che ti fanno vincere.

Detto questo non piace nemmeno a me per noi.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fanpage, Milan e Roma starebbero pensando ad un possibile scambio tra Castillejo e Under. I giallorossi sarebbero interessati anche a Gabbia e Saele.



Kabak, Under e Chacanulglu

Erdogan nuovo presidente del Milan?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Under è un giocatore di grande potenziale in teoria, ma dopo l'infortunio ha perso quella potenza nello stretto che secondo me gli faceva fare la differenza. Ha tecnica e un gran sinistro. Un po' discontinuo e inconsistente, ha nel bagaglio le giocate estemporanee che ti fanno vincere.
> 
> Detto questo non piace nemmeno a me per noi.



Hai detto tutto tu, troppo discontinuo, se doveva consacrarsi ha avuto le occasioni per farlo soprattutto a Roma, se a Leicester lo vogliono rimandare subito indietro avranno i loro motivi.
Si prende davvero troppe pause, durante la partita e durante la stagione. 
Meglio vendere Castillejo e andare s prendere chi vogliamo, prendere Under vorrebbe dire volerlo vendere nel giro di massimo due anni e poi magari tenertelo sul groppone.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto tu, troppo discontinuo, se doveva consacrarsi ha avuto le occasioni per farlo soprattutto a Roma, se a Leicester lo vogliono rimandare subito indietro avranno i loro motivi.
> Si prende davvero troppe pause, durante la partita e durante la stagione.
> Meglio vendere Castillejo e andare s prendere chi vogliamo, prendere Under vorrebbe dire volerlo vendere nel giro di massimo due anni e poi magari tenertelo sul groppone.



Soprattutto, a meno che non cambiamo molto l'impostazione tattica, a destra giochiamo con un profilo con caratteristiche particolari, un esterno di fatica che stringe sempre al centro e fa un enorme lavoro in fase difensiva.

Non sarà per niente semplice trovare un giocatore adatto.

Thauvin è quasi ridicolo pensarlo a fare un gioco del genere. Rientra in difesa con la stessa voglia che ho di andare a pagare le tasse.

Leggo spesso che dovremmo fare un upgrade (termine che odio perchè non vuol dire nulla nella pratica) ma non sarà facile, nonostante io sia uno di quelli che ha sempre criticato Castillejo anche quando tutti lo osannavano, l'ho sempre considerato un giocatore a malapena da Serie A figuriamoci da Milan. Il gioco che fa il nostro esterno di destra è talmente particolare da non trovare tanti giocatori adatti, per come la vedo io.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto, a meno che non cambiamo molto l'impostazione tattica, a destra giochiamo con un profilo con caratteristiche particolari, un esterno di fatica che stringe sempre al centro e fa un enorme lavoro in fase difensiva.
> 
> Non sarà per niente semplice trovare un giocatore adatto.
> 
> ...



Io credo che Stengs possa fare quel lavoro, come anche Wamangituka se ben fidelizzato. 

Poi credo anche che l'impostazione tattica sia fatta in questo modo per i giocatori che Pioli si è ritrovato ad allenare, ovvero un "equilibratore" come Saelemakers e uno di grande cuore come Castillejo, mentre a sinistra abbiamo giocatori molto più anarchici e meno indirizzabili(Rebic, Leao e adssso anche Hauge).
Quindi da vedere con un eventuale David Neres/Antony cosa sarebbe capace di fare il mister. 

Se si vuole un profilo poi esattamente simile a Saele l'unico che mi viene in mente è Sabitzer,che probabilmente è il miglior esterno equilibratore d'Europa.


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io credo che Stengs possa fare quel lavoro, come anche Wamangituka se ben fidelizzato.
> 
> Poi credo anche che l'impostazione tattica sia fatta in questo modo per i giocatori che Pioli si è ritrovato ad allenare, ovvero un "equilibratore" come Saelemakers e uno di grande cuore come Castillejo, mentre a sinistra abbiamo giocatori molto più anarchici e meno indirizzabili(Rebic, Leao e adssso anche Hauge).
> Quindi da vedere con un eventuale David Neres/Antony cosa sarebbe capace di fare il mister.
> ...



Non voglio deragliare OT, per cui parto col dire che Under non va bene per fare il gioco che noi chiediamo all'esterno di destra.

Partendo da qui, parliamo di un esterno che sappia allargarsi tanto in fase di possesso, dove con Theo che sale tantissimo deve bilanciare sull'altro lato e che in fase di chiusura deve stringere al centro per aiutare i due mediani, spesso scoperto.

Ora come ora Pioli preferisce tenere alto Hakan e dunque questo lavoro di aiuto in fase difensiva tocca a Saele/Casti. Sull'altro lato schieriamo sempre il giocatore di fantasia, attaccante vero e proprio, che a malapena rientra in difesa.

Dunque, Stengs non saprei, forse le caratteristiche le avrebbe ma lo vedo tanto attaccante. Neres e Antony proprio no, a meno che non rivoluzioniamo tutto. 

Sabitzer è un giocatore universale ma il meglio lo da da interno, regista. Con Nagelsmann gioca da mediano vero e proprio. Non so, bisognerebbe capire cosa ne pensi il giocatore. Comunque parliamo di un giocatore affermato e costoso. Sarebbe anche un jolly poi, perchè forse forse se la giocherebbe con Bennacer in mezzo. Grande giocatore Sabitzer comunque, a me piace un sacco.

Wamangituka a me pare proprio un attaccante da tridente, esterno da 4231 non ce lo vedo per niente, con noi poi.

Insomma, secondo me in teoria ce ne sono, in pratica il migliore è Saele o quasi, se non possiamo andare su profili top chiaramente. Ma nel sottobosco ce ne saranno tanti che non conosco, un po' come Saele. In generale, ci vuole un giocatore duttile e adattabile, perchè quel ruolo nel nostro sistema fa da "cuscinetto" per gli equilibri molto fluidi con cui interpretiamo gran parte dei ruoli.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Gennaio 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Magari De Paul, in confronto al turco é 2 categorie sopra. Secondo me ci risolve molti problemi..
> 
> Per Casti, se lascia va solo in Spagna, e dire che Maldini ci aveva messo la Faccia, gli si vuole pure bene eh, ma é veramente limitato per il nostro gioco, per il prossimo mercato mi auguro che quella fascia venga sistemata.
> 
> PS: se la Roma vuole veramente Casti si puo fare scambio con Villar?



De Paul potrebbe giocare anche a destra, attualmente è forse il giocatore più duttile in Italia, fosse per me lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi anche a costo di lasciare scoperto qualche altro ruolo, perchè già lui sarebbe un jolly incredibile.


----------

